# How can I get word out about my haunt?



## lilchen (Sep 4, 2014)

So every year we do a home haunt. This year will be our third year and the kids in my neighborhood are getting older so many of them don't go trick or treating anymore, therefore there have been less people come through our haunt. Last year we had some pretty good scares, which scared even a few of the "tough guys", and this year I am hoping to make it even better and scarier, and hopefully more aimed at teens/ adults. How can I get word out about my haunt? I know the trick or treaters make sure to stop by but this year I am really hoping to get a ton more people to come and a solid waiting line would be really cool(our haunt probably only takes 2-minutes to go through, so the line does move pretty quick so it is hard to get a line started, although there is a solid line at times). How can i get people to come? We live in a neighborhood.I already started a Facebook page, but I am undecided if I want to put money into promoting it or not. Is there a place that anyone recommends that I advertise? If so, how much does it cost? Thanks so much for 1. reading this whole thing and 2. hopefully giving me some guidance on where to start.

Thanks so much and happy haunting season!:voorhees:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Advertise your free haunt where the intended demographic/crowd gathers (school bus stops, the community center/youth center, the local stores, etc. Make sure that there is something to attract adults too. Since very few of the younger kids go out on their own, having stuff that will entertain the adults too is a way to get them to bring the kids/victims. Images and how you word stuff plays a strong role in how your haunt will be perceived.


----------

